# Elucubraties



## eno2

Een lievelingswoord. Waarvoor geen Nederlands synoniem bestaat, bij mijn weten. Ik ken de Franse betekenis, maar ik gebruik het in de betekenis (ongeveer) van uitgebreid of uitgesponnen geleuter.


----------



## Peterdg

Overpeinzingen.

Ik begrijp het woord enkel omdat ik het ken uit het Spaans: elucubraciones. In het Nederlands heb ik het nog nooit gehoord/gezien.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Overpeinzingen.
> 
> Ik begrijp het woord enkel omdat ik het ken uit het Spaans: elucubraciones. In het Nederlands heb ik het nog nooit gehoord/gezien.


Het RAE geeft identiek dezelfde betekenis als in het Frans. Het is een cognaat, dus gebruik ik het. 



 *elucubrar**.*
 (Del lat. _elucubrāre_).
* 1.* tr. Elaborar una divagación complicada y con apariencia de profundidad.
* 2.* tr. Imaginar sin mucho fundamento. U. t. c. intr.
* 3.* tr. desus. Trabajar velando y con aplicación e intensidad en obras de ingenio.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind het best leuk zulke woorden te importeren. Het voegt iets toe, vind ik, net zoals _procrastineren _naast _uitstellen_...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik vind het best leuk zulke woorden te importeren. Het voegt iets toe, vind ik, net zoals _procrastineren _naast _uitstellen_...


Vooral waar  er geen synoniem voorhanden is.


----------



## ThomasK

Uiteraard, maar zelfs met synoniem ontstaat er misschien nog ruimte voor een extra-connotatie, denk ik. 

Het woord lijkt te bestaan in het Engels, en Wikipedia definieert het zo: 


> To solve, write or compose by working studiously at night; to study.


 Hier is het eerder positief, en de 'lucus' lijkt naar een open veld te wijzen, en/ of naar licht. De /ucu-/ maakt het ook klankmatig bijzonder, lijkt mij...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Uiteraard, maar zelfs met synoniem ontstaat er misschien nog ruimte voor een extra-connotatie, denk ik.
> 
> Het woord lijkt te bestaan in het Engels, en Wikipedia definieert het zo:
> Hier is het eerder positief, en de 'lucus' lijkt naar een open veld te wijzen, en/ of naar licht. De /ucu-/ maakt het ook klankmatig bijzonder, lijkt mij...


Ja het klinkt spectaculair, vooral in het Engels. 
   Etymologie:


 1615-25; < Latin  ēlūcubrātus, past participle of ēlūcubrāre to spend the night over (a literary work).


----------



## blondinspain

Eno, volgens mij zou de vertaling van eculubrar (spaans) iets moeten zijn in de trant van "overtuigend uit de nek zwetsen" of inderdaad leuteren. Een heel mooi woord... en met doet het veel ook, hier in Valencia ;-)


----------



## eno2

blondinspain said:


> Eno, volgens mij zou de vertaling van eculubrar (spaans) iets moeten zijn in de trant van "overtuigend uit de nek zwetsen" of inderdaad leuteren. Een heel mooi woord... en met doet het veel ook, hier in Valencia ;-)


Dat is grappig.Ik heb lang eculubreren gebruikt in plaats van elucubreren. Omdat niemand het begreep, corrigeerde niemand me.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik vind het best leuk zulke woorden te importeren. Het voegt iets toe, vind ik, net zoals _procrastineren _naast _uitstellen_...



_Elucubratie _is reeds binnen. In mijn papieren Van Dale uit 1984 staat het al vermeld. Betekenis: moeizaam tot stand gebracht werkstuk.


----------



## AndréVDP

De gekende Franse rocker Antoine had in de jaren 60 een wereldhit met "Les Elucubrations d'Antoine".


----------



## eno2

Hallo.
Wist ik ja.
IK ben oud genoeg om het gehoord te hebben.


bibibiben said:


> _Elucubratie _is reeds binnen. In mijn papieren Van Dale uit 1984 staat het al vermeld. Betekenis: moeizaam tot stand gebracht werkstuk.


Ja. In feite mag daar nog 'nachtelijk' bij. <moeizaam tot stand gebracht nachtelijk werkstuk.> Dat is ook de etymologische en Franse betekenis. Werkstuk is wat algemeen. Het gaat of gedachten, schrijfsels, uitspraken zelfs. ....


Peterdg said:


> Overpeinzingen.
> 
> Ik begrijp het woord enkel omdat ik het ken uit het Spaans: elucubraciones. In het Nederlands heb ik het nog nooit gehoord/gezien.


Ik gebruik het ook als 'overpeinzingen' en daar heb ik niet geheel  onterecht tegenkanting mee ondervonden. Het zijn overpeinzingen, maar met een denigrerend kantje, dat wil zeggen: overpeinzingen van mindere kwaliteit....(zie DLE #3  betekenis 1en 2). Maar ik gebruik het dan ook in ironisch zin, met  zelfspot, 'mijn elucubraties'.





> 1  Larousse: Littéraire. Produire, composer laborieusement des réflexions extravagantes, déraisonnables.
> 
> 2    1615-25; < Latin ēlūcubrātus, past participle of ēlūcubrāre_ *to spend the night over (a literary work)*_*.]]]*
> 
> 
> 3  Kramers FR<NL Uitbroeisels.



Uitbroeisels vind ik wel goed...Van Dale mist volkomen de ironische essentie van "elucubreren" die in het Frans en in het Spaans overheerst.


----------

